# THE BEST USAF JET



## abhiginimav (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats the best USAF jet in current service


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 3, 2007)

NOOOOOO!!!! Forgot to add in the rockwell B1b lancer and Goshawk and Matador!!!!


----------



## Glider (Jan 3, 2007)

You will find that the Tristar is an RAF plane. The USA use a version of the DC10


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 3, 2007)

i knew something was wrong....thanks for the correction m8


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2007)

The F14 and F18 are naval aircraft.


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 3, 2007)

i just thought i could add them in. i should have put in the title, best american jet in service...jus quickly put USAF instead


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

F-22...


----------



## TNDragonRider (Jan 3, 2007)

I guess we're not counting the Reserve's aircraft as being "in service", eh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2007)

This thing gets locked up and then deleted... Make a new thread with the correct poll and take ur time....

Dont waste ours....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow did not even put in the F-16. That was a shitty poll... 

Good for closing it up Les.


----------

